# I can't stay in the house on Fridays and Saturdays anymore!



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, for months and months now, I've been going out to bars/clubs, either with friends or by myself every single week! My life has changed for the better and it now feels normal to "want" to go out than to be scared of going out period. Now that I look back over the last year or so, I went from someone who never thought they'd be social again, to someone who now has a social life (which can only get better), hanging out with friends and to someone who's life is finally back on track!

The person I can truly thank for where I am today is God, so thank you God for helping and guiding me through these difficult times! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you for putting credit where credit is due, by the way.
God gives us the opportunity and the choice - you are making the right decision.
I forgot that I see you in Tiny Friday and Saturday nights, but you're like 18 hours ahead of me :lol.

3am Thursday already huh?!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey, I'm the same way. Staying inside on those nights really bugs me. I feel ENORMOUS pressure to get out and do stuff, and it's not a good thing lol. It's not that I feel pressure to do bad stuff, it's just that I'm not comfortable in my own skin on those days unless I'm occupied and out on the evening.


----------



## SpikeyBiscuit (Jan 24, 2012)

*Exercise*



sanspants08 said:


> Hey, I'm the same way. Staying inside on those nights really bugs me. I feel ENORMOUS pressure to get out and do stuff, and it's not a good thing lol. It's not that I feel pressure to do bad stuff, it's just that I'm not comfortable in my own skin on those days unless I'm occupied and out on the evening.


I don't need to go out _with_ people, but I know what you mean. I just go out for walks and do pull-ups and stuff at the nearby park. I know its probably weird to see a teenager go workout on a playground at night (cause thats when I like to go out), but I've learned to get beyond those feelings of anxiety. It's been a healthy experience for me because I used to worry so much about other people's opinions of me, but now I can at least do the things that make me insecure rather than be stuck because of fear and self judgement.

I'm still not as social as I would like, but I'm getting there one day at a time.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## PsychoticRyan (Dec 7, 2011)

Good. I hope things stay this way. :teeth


----------

